# Adders at last



## kettykev (May 15, 2009)

Finally a day off and the sun is shining, I grabbed a couple of cameras and drove south for an hour arriving at the site at 11:00 with a temperature of 7 degrees C. Unfortunately just before I arrived a party of children had turned up and were now running through the places that I wanted to check, I limited myself to gently swearing under my breath. I walked slowly around the site and soon found the object of my search, my first Adder of the year.



















I carried on around the site checking all the places where I had previously seen them but with no luck so turned back towards the car.I thought there is no use walking along the track so climbed the bank and checked amongst the bushes soon spotting another pair sunning themselves.




























A nice kickstart to the year.


----------



## SandiskReptiles (May 13, 2009)

great shots! gorgeous adders too!


----------



## Rackie (Jan 30, 2011)

I love adders' markings. Great photos.


----------



## itubagus (Sep 2, 2007)

Nice finds mate, thanks for sharing the photos.: victory:


----------



## samstrawbridge (Apr 21, 2009)

Nice photos, hopefully get out and find some myself soon


----------

